# Accueil périsco trés tôt le matin



## Jennj (21 Août 2022)

Voilà, j'aimerai savoir comment faites vous dormir vos périscolaires lorsque celui-ci arrive très très tôt le matin ? Y a t il des choses à respecter ? 
C'est pour un accueil d'une petite fille de 5 ans qui arriverai vers 4h30 du mat, 1 semaine sur 2, donc qui se recoucherait avant d'aller à l'école. 

Merci d'avance à celles qui me répondrons.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Août 2022)

Bonsoir 

Tout d abord avec un acceuil a 4h30 du mat il faut déjà être certaine que vous respecter bien les 11 h de repos consécutif entre le dernier enfant parti le soir et le 1 er enfant arrivée le lendemain matin dans votre cas pour respecter se délai faut que le dernier enfant soit parti a 17h30 max 

Et 2 ieme chose est ce que votre agrément vous permet d acceuillir aussi tôt ? Horaire atypique


----------



## Capri95 (22 Août 2022)

Bonsoir 
La pauvre petite ! 
Être réveillé aussi tôt ! Puis il faut qu'elle se rendorme.. pour se relever disons 3h00 plus tard  j'ai de la peine pour cette petite louloute.
J'imagine même pas comment elle va être fatiguée 😫 pour aller a l'école.
Il n'y a pas moyen de faire autrement ? Les PE ne peuvent pas s'arranger ? Afin que cette petite puisse venir plus tard ?
Il faut aussi que cette petite est un temps d'adaptation, il faut qu'elle accepte son nouveau lit chez vous !
Que ce passera t'il si cette petite a du mal au départ ? Vous allez rester avec elle éveillé pour finir la nuit. Votre famille que va t'elle en pensée ? 
C'est un sacré bouleversement !
Et comme disait ma collègue avez-vous un agrément pour horaires atypiques ?


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

ce n'est pas tôt, c'est franchement de nuit, vous êtes certaine que ça vaut le coup, pour vous, pour elle, pour votre famille et pour les autres accueillis?
Serez vous assez en forme pour bien faire votre travail ensuite?
En cas de problème, la PMI verra votre planning, et vous risquez un retrait d'agrément.
Si c'est juste par pitié pour cette maman, je peux vous dire qu'à chaque fois que j'ai accepté des contrats à contraintes, pour rendre service, j'ai eu de gros regrets, car à chaque fois les PE posaient aussi problème et au lieu d'avoir de la reconnaissance, me prenaient pour une dinde qu'on peut plumer, car elle veut bien.


----------



## Jennj (22 Août 2022)

Cette demande est une première pour moi.
Pour le côté juridique, je connais (temps de repos / max par jour etc). 
Là, où je suis, pas besoin d'agrément à horaires atypiques (j'ai eu confirmation par écrit).

Apparement, la petite est habituée depuis bébé. Et il n'y à pas possibilité de l'apporter plus tard le matin malheuresement.
Donc elle refera une sieste de 2h/ 2h15 le matin avant de se préparer pour ensuite l'école.

Donc je réfléchis à mon organisation.
Je souhaite savoir, y a t il des choses à respecter pour le couchage.


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

si elle est habituée, pour quelle raison change t elle d'AM?


----------



## Jennj (22 Août 2022)

Liline17, c'est pour ça que je réfléchi à une mon organisation pour savoir si ça va aller.
Et c'est juste pour 4 mois puisque ensuite ça sera des horaires de journée (planning change). Et pour le moment, je n'aurais que cette petite.


----------



## Jennj (22 Août 2022)

Et je ne sais pas pourquoi, elle change d'assistante.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Pour info il faut un agrément horaires atypique obligatoire,  c'est clairement indiqué sur le cerfa que vous avez rempli et votre agrement doit le faire figurer.

C'est une obligation nationale votre cd doit s'y conformer. Donc demandez que ce soit noter sur votre agrément et pas sur un écrit  (de qui ?), simple.
Car c'est bien le médecin conseil du conseil départemental qui va décider ou pas d'attribuer cette particularité et non pas la pmi de votre secteur..


----------



## Jennj (22 Août 2022)

Généralmetal1988, j'ai eu confirmation du CD justement !
Et rien n'est stipulé sur le cerfa, j'ai tout regarder/lu les documents que j'ai depuis le début.


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Août 2022)

En effet pourquoi changer d'ass mat car si j'ai bien compris cet enfant était déjà accueilli ? Surtout si il ne reste "que 4 mois" avec ces horaires particuliers. Bref, je poserai la question aux parents de cet enfant. Si il est actuellement confié à une ass mat sur votre secteur vous pourriez peut être la contacter pour "tâter le terrain". Et en effet, agrément horaires atypiques nécessaire. Qu'entendez vous par "je souhaite savoir si il y a des choses à respecter pour le couchage ?"


----------



## Jennj (22 Août 2022)

Catie6432. Oui le petite était chez une assmat et contrat fini cet été. Les pe sont séparés et lors de l'entretien je n'ai pas réussi avoir d'info sur l'assmat'. 
Pour le couchage, par exemple faut il par exemple une chambre dédié.....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Août 2022)

Si vous avez la possibilité de la coucher dans une chambre seule oui c est mieux  . Même si cette nenette a l habitude a ses horaires elle ne sera pas habitué à chez vous ça va être un changement pour elle 

Vous avez prévu de l adaptation ?


----------



## Jennj (22 Août 2022)

Sandrine2572, moi oui mais pas spécialement la maman.


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Août 2022)

Trop d'inconnu à mon sens. Pourquoi changer d'ass mat ? Pas possible de se rapprocher de l'ass mat précédente ... Mes antennes me diraient méfiance. Avez vous posé ces questions et les parents n'ont ils pas souhaité vous répondre ou ces points n'ont ils pas été évoqués ?
Pour le couchage : si je comprends bien vous n'accueillerez que cet enfant ? Il sera donc seul dans une chambre avec un couchage adapté à son âge et aux normes. Pas de matelas par dessus la galette du lit si lit parapluie. Pas de tour de lit, de couette, d'oreiller. Une turbulette pour le couchage.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Août 2022)

Euh pour le cerfa c'est indiqué sur les horaires...


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour si les parents réfléchissaient en pareil cas il ferait venir une nounou à leur domicile. Comme ça quand ils partent au travail la personne arrive et la petite dort dans son lit jusqu'à une heure raisonnable .
Si votre agrément vous autorise à un horaire de nuit oui il faut une chambre dédiée vous n'allez pas débouler de nuit dans la chambre d'un membre de votre famille. Déjà que votre lever et l'arrivée de cette petite risque de réveiller toute le famille. Si vous avez une famille réfléchissez bien ?? 
Attention si vous avez ensuite un autre accueilli aux 11 h de repos obligatoires entre 2 journées de travail .
Pour cette petite une couchette au sol pauvre enfant elle aura du mal à étudier a l'ecole


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Août 2022)

Page 10 du cerfa ! Je viens de le lire....

Vous devez demander la mention sur votre agrément conformément au cerfa.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Août 2022)

Oui, il semble nécessaire une chambre dédiée surtout si vous avez des enfants...


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Août 2022)

L'assmat précédente a dû arrêter car épuisée ? 
Si une fois levée vous ne parvenez pas à vous rendormir vous comprendrez vite votre erreur.
*ou l'assmat a pris un autre accueilli et pour respecter les 11h de repos doit arrêter de recevoir a 4h30.
bon courage pourvu que le côté financier vaut le coup . Car c'est très bof*


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

les contrats contraignants sont parfois accompagnées de promesses d'améliorations, et curieusement, ces améliorations arrivent rarement, vous êtes certaines que dans 4 mois les horaires vont changer?
imaginez que cela ne change pas, qu'entre temps vous trouviez un ou d'autres contrats qui ne vous permettent plus de continuer à travailler de nuit, vous serez obligée de démissionner, et vous aurez au minimum 4 mois de suspension de vos droits à chômage.
Il est probable que ce périscolaire soit un mini contrat, ça ne vaut pas le coup de prendre de tels risques pour si peu d'argent, comme mes collègues, je ne le sent pas bien ce contrat


----------



## Griselda (22 Août 2022)

Désolée de te contredire mais l'Agrément en horaire Atypique est une OBLIGATION SUR TOUT le territoire Français. Un CD ou une PMI qui prétend le contraire par flegme c'est fréquent hors en cas d'incident ton Assurance pro' ne te couvrira pas, la sécurité sociale si frais médicaux ou arrêt de travail exigera alors le remboursement de tous ce qu'elle aura payé induement. Tu as donc tout intérêt à insister pour avoir une *trace écrite* et non équivoque que ton CD t'autorise bien à accueillir avant 7h le matin et/ou après 20h le soir et/ou le WE car je peux te garantir que sinon ils prétendront ensuite que tu n'as jamais posé la question, que tu t'es arrogé ce droit. Je ferais un courrier en leur demandant clairement qu'ils me confirment que je peux le faire car une lettre entraînera une réponse par lettre et constituera une preuve de ta bonne foi.

Ensuite pour ce qui est de la pédagogie à adopter, si cette enfant en avait déjà l'habitude, ça va déjà faciliter les choses, elle arrivera en pyjama et sera recouchée immédiatement sans aucun blabla et en évitant d'allumer trop de lumière pour favoriser le ré-endormissement.
Bien sur on ne couchera pas cet enfant au milieu de la nuit dans la chambre d'un de tes enfants qui risquerait sinon d'être réveillé (le bien de l'accueilli ne doit mettre en péril celui de tes enfants), il n'est pas possible non plus que ce soit dans ta chambre si ton Mari ou toi y êtes... Bref voilà exactement pourquoi la PMI doit pouvoir évaluer précisément la faisabilité d'un tel accueil en accordant OU PAS un Agrément en HA.

Ensuite oui comme les collègues l'alerte rouge pour une telle demande où tu ne peux pas savoir pourquoi l'AM actuel arrête ce contrat. Encore plus si toi tu as conscience de l'importance d'une adaptation mais que la Maman ne semble pas en faire cas... Non a 5 ans, même "grande", un changement n'est anodin encore moins pour dormir!


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Août 2022)

Catie l'enfant a 5 ans elle ne peut pas dormir dans un lit parapluie et ne rentre plus dans une turbulente  🤣


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Août 2022)

Adaptation bien-sûr ce n'est pas rassurant une arrivée de nuit pour dormir chez des inconnus


----------



## Jennj (22 Août 2022)

Malheuresement les parents ne pensent pas toujours au confort de leur enfant. La maman est seule, séparé du papa.
Je n'ai pas directement demandé pourquoi, elle changait d'assmat', j'avais l'impression que c'était un point sensible. Et le sentiment que j'avais, était que mamie pouvait s'en occupé mais ne voulait pas ou très occasionnellement.
Oui, la petite sera la seule car je n'aurais pas d'autres accueillis.


----------



## Jennj (22 Août 2022)

nounoucat1, je pense aussi la fatigue de cette assmat. Et j'ai augmenté mon tarif forcément.


----------



## Jennj (22 Août 2022)

Liline17, oui c'est 4 mois puis de journée. La maman est intérimaire.


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Août 2022)

Nounoucat1 j'avoue, ce détail m'avait échappé ! Reprise pour moi ce matin après 5 semaines de vacances. J'ai repris à 7h ce matin. J'espère avoir plus les yeux en face des trous pour mes accueillis ! 😁 Dans tous les cas, grande méfiance ! La postante nous dit que le PE botte en touche quand le sujet de l'ancienne ass mat est évoqué lors de l'entretien. Ça ouvre la porte à toutes les suppositions : PE mauvais payeur, mésentente entre ass mat et PE, fatigue de l'ass mat face à ces horaires particuliers ... Bref ... Des ennuis en perspective à mon avis. Quand c'est flou y a un loup !


----------



## Nounou22 (22 Août 2022)

Notez bien sur votre contrat que ces horaires atypiques ne sont que pour 4 mois et la nature des horaires à suivre ....pour être sûr que cette maman ne vous laisse pas ces horaires en l'état plus que 4 mois. 
Je rejoins complètement les collègues, une garde à domicile aurait été bien plus appropriée à la situation, surtout pour la petite puce de 5 ans ....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Août 2022)

La maman travail en intérim rien ne lui assure que dans 4 mois elle n aura plus les mêmes horaires n'y même qu'elle travaillera encore .
L enfant aura 6 ans quand ?


----------



## Jennj (22 Août 2022)

Sandrine2572, l'enfant aura 6 ans en octobre 2023. Elle est au courant qu'elle n'aura droit à aucune aide ensuite. Ça a été évoqué lors de l'entretien.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Août 2022)

Re, votre décision est prise je  crois. Donc toutes les observations que nous pouvons faire ne serviront pas.

Ne perdez pas de vue que nous n'avons pas de majoration en horaires de nuit. Et que vous devez donc impérativement terminer maximum à 17h30 tous les jours où vous accueillerez cet enfant.
Je ne connais pas vos rythmes, c'est à vous de voir si cet engagement est compatible avec votre vie de famille, et vos besoins en sommeil.


----------



## Jennj (22 Août 2022)

Merci à toutes. 
Ça m'a éclairé sur certains points. Et je pense qu'au final ça va être compliqué pour tout gérer surtout si d'autres contrats venaient à se présenter.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Août 2022)

Jennj vous débutez dans le métier ?
Ravie de voir que toutes nos réponses on pu vous éclairer 😉


----------



## Jennj (22 Août 2022)

Sandrine2572. Non du tout.

Mais pour un accueil comme celui-ci, je me posais des questions  car jamais eu le cas. Et le fait d'avoir des avis de d'autres assmat' qui sont au final rejoigne se que je pense. Me font prendre conscience que peut être cet accueil ne va pas correspondre à mes attentes.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Août 2022)

C est sur que c est un acceuil très particulier . Perso je n accepte pas se genre de contrat car ça bloque trop pour d autres contrats et pour diverses autres raisons


----------



## Griselda (22 Août 2022)

Et oui souvent les creches envoient les Parents vers les AMs pour de telles demandes car les creches ne veulent pas avoir à gerer une équipe qui devrait alors tourner sur des plages horaires plus éttendues. Pratiquement les seules creches à le faire sont celles affiliées aux centres hospitaliers car elles sont certaines celles ci d'avoir suffisament de demande pour justifier et exploiter pleinement ces horaires.

Il y a 30 ans quand l'AM n'était considérée que comme une Femme au foyer vaguement remunérée avec pour ainsi dire aucune règle celles qui acceptait de le faire n'était pas empechée pour autant d'accueillir aussi d'autres enfants jusqu'à tard le soir. Mais aujourd'hui avec, heureusement, des règles qui protègent la santé des AMs (et sa famille!) d'un rythme intenable et bien non une AM à son domicile aura encore moins de possibilité d'accepter ce type de contrat car encore faudrait il pour être viable que ses 3 ou 4 autres contrats soient eux aussi sur ces horaires là.

Aujourd'hui tu serais tentée d'accepter car tu n'as qu'un seul contrat ou bien que des contrats qui ne vont pas au delà de 17h30 mais si demain un contrat à temps plein se profile et te demande un 8h - 18h, tu serais obligée soit de le refuser soit de démissionner de l'horaire atypique qui lui, en prime ne te paie même pas un 45h/sem qui est notre temps plein. C'est sans doute ce qui s'est passé avec la précédente AM?!
Si tu es persuadée de ne jamais vouloir de contrat au delà de 17h30, que tu es absolument certaine que tu trouveras suffisamment de contrats qui correspondent à ton besoin de finir tôt alors tu peux tenter la blague mais sinon le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle... sans parler de ta Famille qui sera envahit dès le milieu de la nuit... N'oublie as que ton salaire globale sera issue de plusieurs contrats et donc en général de plusieur Familles aux besoins différents, ce sera à toi de les harmoniser...

Je n'ai qu'une collègue qui fait ce genre d'accueil mais elle vit seule (pas de Mari et les enfants partis de la maison) ainsi elle dit clairement que ça n'engage qu'elle. Ces contrats là, en perisco sont négociés avec l'obligation d'accepter qu'elle puisse les emmener dès l'ouverture de la garderie si elle a besoin de liberer l'espace au profit d'un bébé qui viendra à la journée (et assure son principal revenu contrairement au perisco en HA).

Bref, il faut bien réfléchir à tout ça ET obtenir les autorisations ÉCRITES du CD.


----------



## B29 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Lors de votre agrément, on vous a donné l'autorisation d'accueillir des enfants de 5 h à 22h c'est obligatoire.  Pour accueillir un enfant de nuit vous devez avoir une autorisation de la PMI (horaire 22h/5h). Faîtes attention vous devez avoir d'accord du médecin Conseil 
Pour la chambre, dans notre secteur c'est obligatoire d'avoir une de libre si nous accueillons un enfant la nuit.


----------



## LadyA. (22 Août 2022)

Pour 4 mois,  si vous n'avez pas d'autres accueillis, perso je le ferai,  d'autant que c'est 1 semaine sur 2.
Il suffit d'avoir un espace et un lit ou matelas pour cette petite.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour oui c'est bof bof et vous dites horaires de journée c'est à dire ??? bref perso je dirais à cette maman de prendre une personne chez elle pendant ces 4 mois et voir avec vous dans 4 mois si vous pouvez toujours la prendre ! ici un couple travaillait à la SNCF tous les 2 ils ont pris une personne pour les nuits et une collègue ass mat pour les horaires de journée ... il faut qu'elle se renseigne il doit y avoir une association pour ce genre de demande ... en tout cas je ne prends pas 4h30 vous vous rendez compte ? perso mauvais sommeil à moins que vous ayez des facilités à vous rendormir ! mais cela va perturber toute votre maisonnée ... ou alors elle vous l'apporte le soir pour que la petite passe la nuit entière chez vous 5 ans elle devrait s'habituer non ? mais le risque étant que vous trouviez durant ces 4 mois un nouveau contrat et ne pouvoir respecter le temps de repos ... à réfléchir !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Août 2022)

Ce n'est pas la pmi qui donne les agréments mais les cd.

Sinon, se lever à 4h du mat, en ayant travailler 10h.11h par jour c'est usant. Pour peu de rémunération de surcroît !


----------



## Jennj (23 Août 2022)

GéneralMetal cerfa n° ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Août 2022)

Je n'en connais qu'un seul; 13394-05

Seriez-vous volontaire pour accueillir des enfants présentant un handicap ou un trouble de la santé ?    Oui Non *Seriez-vous volontaire pour accueillir des enfants à des horaires atypiques : avant 8 h ? Oui Non après 18 h ?* Oui Non le weekend ? Oui Non les jours fériés ? Oui Non

Voilà l'extrait, de plus, là dessus il est noté que les horaires atypiques sont après 18h et avant 8h;.

Avant c'était 7h/20h...

Curieux cette réduction horaire..


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Août 2022)

Seriez-vous prêt(e) à accueillir des enfants en horaires atÿpiques : . avant 7 h I OUI -l NON . après 20 h J OUI J'.:'

Extrait de mon dernier cerfa de renouvellement 2020


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Août 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 ,
Si les horaires atypiques sont réduits à avant 8h et après 18h, beaucoup d'entre nous vont devoir demander l'agrément avec horaires atypiques


----------



## Jennj (23 Août 2022)

C'est le dernier cerfa 13394*05 y a pas longtemps si je ne me trompe pas. Car moi aussi j'ai était renouveller pour 10 ans cette année et j'ai le cerfa 13394*04. 

Y a juste comme question l'accueil avant 7h et après 20h, le week end.
Et c'est tout. Donc c'est pour ça que je suis étonnée lorsqu'on me donne des horaires de nuit. 
Pour moi c'est questions était surtout pour savoir approximatif les heures que l'on souhaiter faire. J'ai coché certaines cases et sur mon agrément rien n'est préciser en particulier. Donc se que m'a confirmer mon CD est qu'il ni à pas d'horaires atypiques par chez nous.


----------



## Jennj (23 Août 2022)

Ça voudrait dire qu'avec le nouveau cerfa on travaillerai en normal de 8h à 18h soit 10h. Et ancien cerfa, heure normale de 7h à 20h soit 13h. 

On nous restreint à travailler. Hors que le temps qu'on respecte la nouvelle convention soit max 13h/jour, 11h de repos et 48h/semaine lisser sur 4 mois c'est bon.
Comment démoraliser les futures assmat .
Certes ça évite les abus etc.

On serait mieux encadrés et informés, il y aurait moins d'incompréhension, d'abus.


----------



## Jennj (23 Août 2022)

Et sur le cerfa, il faudrait mettre les choses au clair. Car on a pas la même interprétation, vu que c'est pas mis clairement.


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

celui que mon mari a reçu il y a 2 ou 3 mois indique avant 7h, c'est le 13394 04


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Août 2022)

@Jennj, non, l'agrément et le cerfa est NATIONAL, on l'a dit plusieurs fois. Il n'existe pas de "par chez nous".

On te demande sur le cerfa si tu souhaites accueillir en horaires atypiques, (selon les horaires précisés), et le week-end. 
Soit tu réponds oui, et ton agrément indiquera que tu as un agrément pour tel nbre d'enfant et la possibilité d'accuellir en horaires atypiques, 

Soit tu réponds non, et donc tu n'as pas sur ton agrément la possibilité d'accueillir les enfants avant 7 ou 8 h, ou 18/20h (selon le numéro du cerfa).

C'est clair. Juste que tu bloques.

On ne te restreint pas à travailler, il faut juste que tu ais valider la case. Rien de compliquer quand même.

Les 48 heures, c'est aussi sur des périodes de 4 mois. Donc il y a des semaines où tu peux travailler plus !

les 13 h ont toujours exister.

Tu es nouvelle, quand tu auras plus d'espérience tu comprendras pourquoi il est nécéssaire d'encadrer le temps de travail.

Si tu ne l'acceptes pas, tant pis. Mais, sans respect de ses horaires de travail, (qui je te le rappelle par rapport à un salarié lambda est énorme), tu t'exposes au burn out (génial avec des accueillis) ou en cas d'accident à ton domicile sur un accueilli, au retrait d'agrément, voire à la plainte des parents pour non respect de la législation sur la durée du travail.
Et tout çà pour 3€ de l'heure. 

Si tu veux avoir un salaire décent en fonction des heures travaillées, mieux vaut augmenter son taux horaire qu'augmenter son nbre d'heures de travail et multiplier les contrats.


----------



## Jennj (23 Août 2022)

Liline17, comme le mien.
C'est mis en question en plus. 

Si cela serait mis en phrase simple, comme par 3xemple " horaires atypiques de tel à tel heures / puis heure de nuit de tel heure à tel heures". Et les questions ensuite, je pense que l'on ferait plus attention. Et ça serait clair pour tous.


----------



## Jennj (23 Août 2022)

GéneralMétal1988, désolés mais je ne partage pas ton point de vu, pour moi cela n'ai pas bien expliqué. Même si pour toi c'est clair.

Et non, je ne suis pas nouvelle ! Et justement je fais attention à mes heures et aux différents plannings que je peux avoir de manière être dans les clous. 
Je ne fais pas n'importe quoi, je connais très bien les risques.

Et l'augmentation du tarif horaire je le pratique aussi, même si en campagne c'est un peu plus compliqué.


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

Ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est "à quoi sert cette notion d'HA?". Ça permet à la PMI et au CD d'évaluer si un AM qui accueille en horaire décalé en a la possibilité sans que ça nuise 
- à sa propre famille: conjoint et enfants, toute personne qui vie chez l'AM et est donc susceptible d'être présent sur ces temps d'accueil déterminé en HA
- aux enfants accueillis sur ces temps là: espace dédié pour eux, organisation familiale de l'AM qui n'entrave pas les besoins de l'accueilli.

En journée on va considérer que notre famille n'est pas présente mais avant 7h le matin, après 20h, le samedi, le dimanche ou même avant 8h et après 18h en semaine ce n'est pas le cas.
Lors de mon dernier renouvellement la puer' m'a demandé à quelle heure mon Mari partait au travail et en revenait? On pourrait penser qu'elle ne souhaite pas qu'il soit présent? La réallité c'est que comme il part tôt le matin elle m'a alors encouragée à demander un HA car ça ne gênerait personne si je le faisais.

En fait on a juste besoins de venir verifier la faisabilité DANS LE RESPECT DES BESOINS DE CHACUN. 
Il n'y a pas d'interdiction de travailler en HA, il faut juste être évalué pour, c'est tout.


----------



## Jennj (23 Août 2022)

Griselda, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec se que tu dis.


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

Attention, si pas évaluée pour les HA ou pas obtenu et écrit clairement sur l'attestation d'Agrément alors c'est que nous ne sommes pas autorisées. Mais en général il suffit d ele demander pour l'obtenir.


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

Pourquoi donne t on facilement cette autorisation?
Parce qu'on sait très bien que 99% des creches ne font d'HA et donc qu'il manque de place pour les Familles qui en ont besoin et font préssion pour avoir une solution d'accueil.
Il n'empeche qu'il faut la mention et ça c'est la loi pour tout le territoire.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
un nouveau cerfa va sortir ou les horaires atypiques ne seront plus mentionnés


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

D'un côté c'est aussi bien de ne plus le mentionner car si on le donne de toute façon à tt le monde qui le demande, c'est plus simple ainsi.
D'un autre côté cette mention permet de faire mieux comprendre aux PE que ce ne sont pas des horaires normaux et donc que ça merite d'être mieux payé.

Quoi qu'il arrive légalement on devra toute se referer au dernier CERFA nationale que nous avons rempli.


----------



## incognito (23 Août 2022)

voilà la réponse reçue pour ma demande d'accueil de nuit :

Votre agrément vous autorise à accueillir des enfants de manière non permanente, comme le précise l’article L421-1 du code de l’action sociale et des familles. Cet article ne mentionne pas de particularité pour l’accueil de nuit.

Par ailleurs, le service de l’agrément n’est pas habilité à préciser les conditions d’accueil. Aussi, je ne vous ferai pas d’écrit en ce sens.




et j'aurai une visite d'évaluation



si cela répond à vos questions......


----------



## incognito (23 Août 2022)

le nouveau cerfa 13394*05

et il y a toujours les lignes pour savoir si on veut accueillir avant 8h et après 18h

ils ne sont pas au courant que les horaires sont rarement comme ça ?????


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Août 2022)

Re, si cocher une case est compliqué, alors je dois être HPI

Si vous voulez accueillir en dehors des horaires indiqués, il suffit juste d'en faire la demande à votre CD (et non pas la PMI), par RAR, et c'est tout.
Si selon les évaluations c'est compatible ce sera accordé et mentionné.

Je pense que les horaires ont été réduits car beaucoup de nouvelles assmats sont jeunes et ont encore des enfants à charge. Là, ce sont des horaires types scolaire. A peu près.
Celà vient aussi étayer la limite des enfants mineurs présents au domicile. Donc là attention aussi.

Trop d'abus ou d'assmats dépassées ???


----------



## incognito (23 Août 2022)

ah mais si je refais un courrier au CD la pmi va péter un câble, j'ai eu des dames offusquées car l'une d'elles a la délégation de signature, donc écrire au cd est un crime de lèse-majesté.....

j'ai obtenu la suppression des restrictions d'âge mais maintenant elles me soulent...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Août 2022)

On s'en fout des pmis.  on fait les choses en règle. Et c'est tout. 
Il y a une procédure. On la suit. Très drôle qu'elles ne trouvent pas génial que l'on respecte les procédures.


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

Franchement je trouve que la réponse de la PMI ne veut rien dire et je pense que c'est volontaire ainsi tu le comprends comme tu veux mais elle ne se mouille pas comme ça si elle aurait eut tort de t'écrire que tu étais bien autorisée à accueillir de nuit (avant 7h le matin) elle pourra répondre qu'elle n'avait pas dit ça.
Un accueil non permanent ça veut dire que tu dois avoir 11h de repos quotidienne et c'est tout?! 
Bien sur que non, la mention HA est nationale et ce n'est pas parce que jusqu'à présent ses supérieurs n'en n'ont jamais fait cas qu'il ne faut pas s'en préoccuper tout simplement parce qu'au niveau assurance pro' en cas de pépin ils se désengageront alors, que la sécurité sociale aussi et sans parler d'une nouvelle personne au CD qui pourrait te tomber dessus à bras raccourci parce que nul n'est censé ignorer la loi.
La puer' ne sera peut être pas contente que tu lui passe par dessus pour avoir une réponse claire mais si ce n'est pas la PMI qui peut indiquer au CD si elle a pu constater qu'un tel accueil chez toi ne nuirait à personne alors je me demande bien qui peut le determiner? Peut être faudra t il demander au pizzayolo?

Comme Metal, j'écrirais directement à mon CD en expliquant que "j'ai une demande avant 7h le matin que le CERFA national demandant une mention sur un Agrément qui précise si un accueil en Horaire Atypique (avant 7h le matin, après 20h le soir et/ou le week end) est accordé et si oui pour combien d'enfant, merci de me préciser si j'y suis bien autorisée pour savoir si Les Parents-Employeurs et moi-même serions bien dans la légalité avec un accueil à partir de 4h30 du matin étant entendu que j'aurais bien 11h de repos quotidien tous contrats confondus."


----------



## chantal01 (26 Août 2022)

bonjour, 
les enfants s'adapte super bien (bien mieux que nous) j'ai eu le cas il y a quelques année 3h30 pour une fratrie, il vous faut 11h de repos entre le dernier parti et le 1er arrivé, pour le reste le mieux est de voir avec votre CD car tous n'ont pas les même critère vu que les horaires de nuit ne sont pas prévu pour nous, certain CD faut avoir un agrément pour horaire atypique et un chambre réservé à l'enfants si c'est la nuit complète (mais comme toujours c'est pas de partout pareil) . dans mon département pas d'horaire atypique. bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour

A moins que vous soyez toutes bornėes...les horaires atypiques doivent être notées sur vos agréments,  le cerfa le mentionnant est NATIONAL !  Pas régional ni départemental !  
Ce que vous dit votre cd est donc faux , et sans mention obligatoirement ECRITE sur votre agrément vous ne POUVEZ pas accueillir en horaires atypiques. 

Il n'y a pas de mon département dit pas chez nous !  NON NON NON NON NON NON NON. C'est la 150000000emes fois qu'on le dit. 

Renseignez vous.


----------



## liline17 (26 Août 2022)

La question que je me pose, c'est pourquoi certains départements n'utilisent pas le nouveau cerfa.
A vous lire, je réalise que vous en gardez un avec vous, vous en détachez un ? Je n'y ai jamais pensé


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Août 2022)

Tu as le double non ? Celui que'tu as rempli'lors de tes demandes ou renouvellement d'agrément ?


----------



## kikine (27 Août 2022)

Metal, ici pas d'indication sur les horaires atypiques non plus sur la feuille d'agrément, pourtant je sais que j'ai bien coché la case..
ne voyant pas la mention horaire atypique sur mon agrément j'ai appelé le cd qui me réponds pas besoin vous prenez les horaires que vous voulez...
de toute façon m'en fiche si jamais soucis il y avait eu la case était bien cochée sur le cerfa donc je suppose que l'on ne pouvait rien me reprocher, mais il est vrai que la mention horaire atypique de plus en plus de pmi s'en lavent complètement les mains... jusqu'au jour ou....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Août 2022)

Kikine, alors celà voudrait dire que tu ne peux pas accueillir puisque non mentionné..
Mon avis là dessus,  les cd savent très bien ce qu'il doivent faire,  mais de plus  en plus d'employeurs ont besoin d'accueil en horaire atypiques.  Toutes les ams n'en ont pas vraiment la possibilité,  chambre dédiée uniquement à l'accueil des loulous par ex, car il semble évident (que si accueil à 4/5h du mat,  tu ne mets pas l'enfant dans la chambre de tes enfants,  quelque soit leur âge,  ni la tienne..), ni sur le canapé..)
De plus,  même si nous avons l'obligation de déclaration d'accueil,  j'ai bien l'impression que ces déclarations ne soit pas étudiées...en tout cas en terme de volume horaire hebdo (d'où les dépassements de certaines, plusieurs dans ma commune). Elles ne sont pas si inquiétées de ça,  car où iraient donc ces enfants car la municipalité n'a pas les capacités de les accueillir à ces heures...
Donc ces cd et pmis sont entièrement complices de ce flou...Mais en cas d'accident,  auront les mains toutes propres, même si la collègue dit, mais vous m'avez dit pas de soucis au téléphone !


----------



## ChantalGoya (27 Août 2022)

Sujet intéressant car en effet, si on est pas attentif, on peut passer à côté du petit encart de la dernier page du cerfa sur les horaires atypiques.

Par contre, sur la feuille de renouvellement, il est juste noté "JOURNÉE" sans plus de précisions sur la tranche horaires.

Une journée pour le cd commence à quelle heure et finit à quelle heure ?


----------



## Griselda (27 Août 2022)

Ce qui est absolument certain c'est que je ne vois pas comment on pourrait prétendre que 4h30 du matin c'est un horaire "en journée". Journée sous entend "de jour", quand le soleil est levé. Alors bien sur les horaires du soleil en été et en hiver c'est pas la même blague mais quand même le Code Général du Travail, même si on en dépend pas, acte que de 22h à 6h c'est la nuit, donc 4h30 on n'est pas "en journée". On pourrait peut être imaginer argumenter qu'on ne pouvait pas deviner que des horaires en journée c'est seulement entre 7h et 20h mais 4h30... franchement... et Metal a raison sur le fait que le CD nage volontairement en eaux troubles.
Pour autant j'affirme qu'ici, tout à coup, une collègue s'est vue épinglée sur la question des Horaires Atypiques dont nous n'avions jamais entendu parlé et qu'à la question "horaire de nuit" la réponse au téléphone était la même: "vous faites comme vous voulez", jusqu'au jour où on a décidé en haut lieux que non on ne fait ce qu'on veut et ça été un très grand bazar pour elle et ses PE qui tout à coup étaient sommé de cesser l'accueil du jour au lendemain.
Après je comprends bien que pour une AM qui pose clairement la question et qu'on lui répond c'est OK, c'est compliqué d'exiger un écrit face à une administration qui traîne des pieds mais dans ce cas mon conseil c'est bel et bien de formuler sa question par écrit pour avoir une reponse écrite. Et si la réponse reste floue: ne pas tomber dans le piège, refuser ce type d'accueil.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Août 2022)

Voilà, c'est  tout à fait çà Griselda.

Les réponses orales qui sont complètement à l'opposé de ce qui est inscrit sur le cerfa (que le cd envoie de lui même)...en disant oui, mais pour nous, çà n'a pas d'importance... me fait bien tiquer. 
Sur mon cerfa de renouvellement, la question est bien posée. Sans équivoque.
Celles qui ne l'auraient pas vu, n'ont donc pas pris le temps de bien TOUT lire.

Je crains qu'en cas d'accident, et on peut parfaitement comprendre que commençant tôt le matin et finissant tard le soir, après ou avant les grosses journées, au bout de quelque temps, la vigilance ne soit pas optimum, d'où l'éventualité d'accident, (inattention, fracture de fatigue etc), sans mention sur l'agrément les assurances refuseraient toute prise en charge. Et les employeurs pas non plus exempts de porter plainte. Tout va bien quand çà les arrange, mais là faire face comme dans l'exemple de Griselda, à des cessations de contrats imposées ou à des modifIcations.


----------



## chantal01 (29 Août 2022)

bonjour, 
sur mon cerfa renouvellement en fin 2020 il n'y que 6 pages (donc pas de page 10 et aucune mention pour les h de nuit ou atypique)
le CD m'avait confirmer que ça n'existait pas dans notre département, sur pas d'horaire de précisé juste agrément pour 4 enfants de 0/18 ans.
en 2012 quand j'avais demander avant d'accepter j'avais appel 3 pmi toute la même réponse confirmer par le cd j'avais donc demander un écris + signatures de mes planning ce que j'avais eu 3 nuits par semaine et je travaillais le jours. une collègue a eu besoin elle a appelé puer et CD même réponse que moi il y a 10 ans mais elle n'a pas pu car pas de chambre réservé à l'enfant. 
bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

@Chantal 01 

Tu as enchaîné les nuits et l'accueil de jour ? illégal. Pas besoin de cerfa, c'est la CCN qui l'impose.

Cerfa 2020, rubrique "votre demande de renouvellement assistante maternelle" page 5. 
La question y est clairement posée.

Pour les premières demandes, elle se situe plus en avant, rubrique 6.


----------



## Jess35 (30 Août 2022)

Je le fais depuis 5 ans les 2 enfants viennent à 4h30 et ca se fait très bien. Effectivement ne pas finir après 17h30 pour le temps a respecter. Sinon rien de special, perso ils se sont très bien adaptés à ce rythme et ne sont pas fatigués pour leur journée.


----------

